# Whats the best oral steroid for fat loss ?



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Just curious but what is the best oral steroid for fat loss, and does how supressing is it on the natural testosterone production?

Also any other key features 

Binksy


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Var and not very supressive.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

now you may think im crazy but i like dbol, it suppresses my appetite if taken 20mg morning and 20mg after noon. I carb reduce while on. Really works for me. The results after the water has gone is good. Obviously most will var or tbol


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've took dbol and it had the omplete opposite

i was always hungry (so hungry i woke up at 2.30 am shaking with hunger and had to have beans and eggs and toast and more eggs...was ridiculous, i felt like an ethiopian).


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

oow right mate, i take it on empty stomach with milk


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

sorting your diet out would be a option mate eh


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance but I thought the best steroid for fat loss regardless of oral or injectable was Cardio & Diet :cool2:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I just googled anavar and seen this, looks pretty decent;

Cycle #1

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Tribulus 5-8g ED Weeks 1-12

Avena Sativa 2-4g ED Weeks 1-12

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #2

Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8

Proviron 25mg ED Weeks 3-8

Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Any views?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Anavar for me, has studies to back it up too, but I guess any compound that increases natty test production will have a possitive effect on reducing fat mass as Damo has suggested with his Dbol and low carb diet.

Winny will dry you out which will give you the leaner look.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

jassdhali said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I thought the best steroid for fat loss regardless of oral or injectable was Cardio & Diet :cool2:


 :lol:

Yeap they are mate (i agree 100%), but i've been donig this for months, tried clen, eca and the results aren't as good as i hoped.

Seems its P*$$ easy to lose fat on my legs, arms but not my blood stomach!

Been cutting since last year, trying to lose the podge, suprinsingly maintained a lot of muscle and only dropped strength around 15%


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

DIET DIET DIET DIET

sort ya diet out and save yaself some cash mate steroids dont work on fat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

How the frig does anavar burn fat!!! lol


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeap they are mate (i agree 100%), but i've been donig this for months, tried clen, eca and the results aren't as good as i hoped.
> 
> ...


Fasted morning cardio with Yohimbine HCL will help shift the gut fat mate.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't got an idea but heard a lot of good feedback for it off peep at gym.

Seems to be difficult to get a hold off ¬¬


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

UKWolverine said:


> Fasted morning cardio with Yohimbine HCL will help shift the gut fat mate.


just do the fasted cardio first then add supps when fat loss stops naturally


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeap they are mate (i agree 100%), but i've been donig this for months, tried clen, eca and the results aren't as good as i hoped.
> 
> ...


 Post ur diet?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> How the frig does anavar burn fat!!! lol


Anavar may be what we´d call a "fat-burning steroid". Abdominal and visceral fat were both reduced in one study when subjects in the low/normal natural testosterone range used anavar (4). In another study, appendicular, total, and trunk fat were all reduced with a relatively small dose of 20mgs/day (8)

Quoting this I would say that you are better off reducing your fat as much as possible before cycling Anavar as you'll see the best from the vascularity and hardening effects then.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

We all know diet is key here, but the question he asked is what steroid is best. Of course the gear when dieting will help retain muscle thats why i suppose he asked the question in the steroid section of the site.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Kezz said:


> How the frig does anavar burn fat!!! lol


 :lol: , read the independant medical studies mate, lots of them using as little as 20mg ED with no excersie  .


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> :lol: , read the independant medical studies mate, lots of them using as little as 20mg ED with no excersie  .


I saw an old study in some old steroid book using even lower doses like 5mg giving fat loss in untrained athletes. 

Ah another person looking for a magic pill to replace hard work, love it:thumbup1:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not looking for a magic pill, no such thing 

I just want something to help my body get that bit better.

I train on average 6-8 week, weights, cardio etc.

I'd post my diet up (but it isn't really solid this week).

I've managed to get rid of sugary drinks (that was my weakness) now im fighting cookies... >< other than that, i eat healthy amounts of fruit veg, lots of lean meat (fish/steak/chicken), consume whole grain bread. Don't konw the average calories i get pre day, is a lot less. (i just eat healthy foods instead of a set diet plan - i deviate too much).

lol


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> I'm not looking for a magic pill, no such thing
> 
> I just want something to help my body get that bit better.
> 
> ...


If you cant hold down a decent diet then steroids wont do anything for your fat loss


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> I'm not looking for a magic pill, no such thing
> 
> I just want something to help my body get that bit better.
> 
> ...


So you have no fixed diet and you are struggling to eat a healthy diet?

Lets get the priorities straight eh? :thumbup1:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> If you cant hold down a decent diet then steroids wont do anything for your fat loss


I hold a decent diet (i just dont follow them word for word if you understand), i'll eat something similar. I eat the right amount to lose weight with maintaing muscle.

(probably not showing the best argument here).

I've kept to some diets pretty well followde keto for 2/3 weeks and showed good results, just felt very light headed with it and my carb cravings went beyond good, so felt it would be better to follow a "low" carb diet but not the same extremity.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> So you have no fixed diet and you are struggling to eat a healthy diet?
> 
> Lets get the priorities straight eh? :thumbup1:


Thats what i thought. Come on mate, if you cannot have a diet you can stick to then why even look at using gear??? Get the diet in check first in my opinion and i think you may be surprised at the results as long as you stick to it.......


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> I just googled anavar and seen this, looks pretty decent;
> 
> Cycle #1
> 
> ...


my view is u hav just wacked this into google and my bet is u dnt fully understand how any of these drugs work......

listen to the advice given, NAIL ur diet.....once uv nailed tht url be on th e right track


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/93663-cutting-diet-some-feedback-please.html#post1562341

diet is there.

I know how the herbabl supplements work and have a limited knowledge of anavar and clomid. (but thats why i posted this topic for advice  )


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/93663-cutting-diet-some-feedback-please.html#post1562341
> 
> diet is there.
> 
> I know how the herbabl supplements work and have a limited knowledge of anavar and clomid. (but thats why i posted this topic for advice  )


tht diet is fine, but now the issue is ur 141pounds....there is no way in hell at 19 years old at tht weight u need any gar use.....put on another 40pounds and then start thinkin about gear


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

XJPX said:


> tht diet is fine, but now the issue is ur 141pounds....there is no way in hell at 19 years old at tht weight u need any gar use.....put on another 40pounds and then start thinkin about gear


I use to be 13 stone 7lbs (at my heaviest) but im not blessed with abs, so when i try to gain i have to be extremeley careful with it (otherwise my flat belly becomes a gut), seems pretty genetic unfortunetley - eveyone has flabby gut, cheeks and skinny limbs. (woop for muscle building goals).


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> I use to be 13 stone 7lbs (at my heaviest) but im not blessed with abs, so when i try to gain i have to be extremeley careful with it (otherwise my flat belly becomes a gut), seems pretty genetic unfortunetley - eveyone has flabby gut, cheeks and skinny limbs. (woop for muscle building goals).


ye it simply takes time, my advise is make sure ur in a slight caloire surplus so as to not gain fat and build sum muscle. 141pounds is v light...wats the point in cutting when u have no muscle to be lean for.....build sum muscle....then get leaner


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

XJPX said:


> ye it simply takes time, my advise is make sure ur in a slight caloire surplus so as to not gain fat and build sum muscle. 141pounds is v light...wats the point in cutting when u have no muscle to be lean for.....build sum muscle....then get leaner


 x2


----------



## Ryan28 (Oct 18, 2012)

X3 i know I'm no expert but 141 lbs and thinking about gear??? I'm 190lbs and just Comtemplating them


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ryan28 said:


> X3 i know I'm no expert but 141 lbs and thinking about gear??? I'm 190lbs and just Comtemplating them


Thread's over 2 and a half years old, I think he probably made his mind up by now.


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Thread's over 2 and a half years old, I think he probably made his mind up by now.


LOL ... you think. I was following that thread to looking for some info. I'm currently bulking and considering my cutting options. Anavar works well on me but it's so damned expensive, bought some injectable winny in the hope that during cutting this will eliminate some fat as well.

Diet is reasonably under control but and I lead a fairly disciplined life but who with a regular office based job and regular lifestyle can maintain such rigorous diet plans ? then you have the other side of the 'discussion' when reverred folk msuch as Big Chef essentially tell you to eat lean meat, eat sensibly, carb load in the morning, do the protein shakes but not to fret too much as long as you get 500g of proteins in your system ED and (of course) fair amounts of cardio. I think Big Chef's advice is practical and

reasonable.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> Just curious but what is the best oral steroid for fat loss, and does how supressing is it on the natural testosterone production?
> 
> Also any other key features
> 
> Binksy


well when it comes to the science, the optimal drug/dose is 600mg/week testosterone:

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long

as thats tested on 18-35 yo men, with normal testosterone levels; they lost 2kg of fat, and put on 8kg of muscle in 20 weeks.

The difference between 300mg and 600mg was not in fat loss (was the same) it was in muscle gain- 5kg against 8kg, so may as well take 600mg.

The studies quoted for Anavar and fat loss are actually on HYPOGONADAL (ie low testosterone) GERIATRIC men, with an AVERAGE (mean) age of 72!!

See: http://www.ama-marketing.at/home/user/6/Fleisch/Wissenschaftliches/06_10_2010/102010_4_The_Decline_of_Androgen_Levels_in_Elderly_Men_and_Its.pdf

have a read on page 853. You will see one study by shcroeder 2004, that does 20mg/day of oxandrolone (anavar), but look above it at the study by the same person (schroeder) in 2003, and oxymetholone at 50-100mg/day was very effective too.

The point is on older men, with low t-levels any steroid helps reduce fat mass.... on 18-35 yo men, testosterone works best..



brockles said:


> Var and not very supressive.


var is excellent, if you're a 72 yo man.. see above... and its not suppressive at 20mg/day... LOL



Kezz said:


> How the frig does anavar burn fat!!! lol


well it does on geriatrics, just not on young men...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> well when it comes to the science, the optimal drug/dose is 600mg/week testosterone:
> 
> http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long
> 
> ...


Mr @ausbuilt by this theory would stacking test AND anavar have a synergy effect or would there be no difference. Acquired enough Anavar for 8 weeks at 100mg a day for my cut up in the new year- but would adding a lil splash of test be beneficial in your wisdom?


----------

